
Google Announces Apps Marketplace Store for Business - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/google-announces-apps-marketplace-store-for-business/
======
pedalpete
I'm surprised that I can't find any info on the Google Apps Marketplace page
about how developers can get their apps into the marketplace.
<http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/business/marketplace.html>

Also, will google allow developers to bill for these apps?

